# Best way to reheat smoked ribs



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Got a medium sized family gathering this weekend. I'm planning on smoking some ribs for the main course. I'll have to smoke them ahead and reheat to make the needed amount and logistics prevent cooking the day of the event. 

My plan is to reheat and hold in an insulated chest (cooler but no ice of course). But I'm open to correction and better technique.

I'm thinking 8 racks of ribs is what I'll need. 

And if it's entirely impractical then I still have plenty of time to make something else.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

We just had a BBQ and reheated the ribs in the smoker. Did about a 1-1/2 hour finishe with a different wood from what I smoked with. This took into account the time to bring things up to temp as well as how much was needed to not over cook the ribs.

I also have, in the past, reheated them in the oven, stacked on the bone end, in a deep roaster. always uncovered since I didn't want to lossen the rub or burnt ends.

To hold, I have used the cooler technique but found this damages them as far as the rub crust goes. I recently started to cut them into 1-2 bone portions and stacked them in chaffer pans covered with parchment and foil and vented. My oven will hold things at 170 with out issue and I can get 8 racks, 2 racks of ribs per pan, on the shelves.The other option would be to hold them at the 170 in the roaster pan stacked on the bone end. That is if you're not serving them in 1-2 bone sections.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I merely wrap each rack in foil, and reheat in the oven at the lowest setting---which in my case is 170F. Never had any problems losing the rub or anything else. 

You can either leave them at that temp until needed, or, once they're up to heat, transfer them to the cooler.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Never said there would be a problem, just didn't want to create conditions that might cause one. Basically I figure that you smoke in a basic dry condition. Only the drippings of the meat and maybe a water tray in some smokers but that's it. If you're going to reheat them while they are individually wrapped or even wrapped as a pan.....you counter the efforts of smoking. But that's JMHPO

Also by wrapping the ribs, especially if you use a heavy application of rub and achieve a thick crust, this can create the right amount of excess moisture in the form of sweat or steam and loosen the crusties of the rub. 

All I am suggesting is a method of preventing a posible fire instead of fighting one once it's started and is the thought behind my advice.

Like with Pizza, I don't claim to be an exxpert but........:look:


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

2 to a foodsaver bag and dropped into the turkey fryer full of water until hot, heat under the broiler, on the grill, in the oven.......


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

From the fridge I like to wrap the unsauced ribs in a damp paper towel, plastic wrap and then nuke them for about 30 seconds. They stay moist with the towel and steam themselves in the process.


----------

